# Angeln in Ouddorp



## Barsch83 (30. Juli 2016)

Hallo, wir fahren jetzt nach Ouddorp und ich würde gerne dort auch Angeln wollen. Nun zu meiner Frage. Habe schon bereits sehr viel recherchiert und gelesen was die Berechtigungen angeht wie Vispas ect. So ganz Blicke ich da noch nicht durch, ich möchte hauptsächlich die Nebenflüssen/ Polder in Ouddorp beangeln. Benötige ich nur ein Vispas? Oder ZeeVispas? Und oder noch andere Berechtigungen?  Was kostet mich dies Aktuell?

Vielen Dank


----------

